# Global OB Care



## Lassal423 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a physician who is questioning why we should use modifiers if he provides care for a problem unrelated to the pregnancy.  I have instructed him to use modifier 24 if he has an unrelated E/M service, or 79 for an unrelated procedure, during the global OB care.
Does anyone know where I can find documentation that this is the appropriate way to code these services?  (They always want to "see it written somewhere")

Thanks for any help!


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 24, 2008)

*response to global ob care*

I'm not too familiar with OBGYN, but
after reading the descriptors for -24 and -79, these modifiers are used as post-op and not while pregnant.  if these questionable services are during pregnancy said modifiers are unnecessary.  someone please correct me if I am wrong...



Lassal423 said:


> I have a physician who is questioning why we should use modifiers if he provides care for a problem unrelated to the pregnancy.  I have instructed him to use modifier 24 if he has an unrelated E/M service, or 79 for an unrelated procedure, during the global OB care.
> Does anyone know where I can find documentation that this is the appropriate way to code these services?  (They always want to "see it written somewhere")
> 
> Thanks for any help!


----------



## carafry (Mar 25, 2008)

*modifiers*

We use the -24 modifier for post-C-section patients when they are seen for something unrelated but that is about it.  For unrelated visits in the prenatal period, we just bill the E/M code and make sure it is not associated with the global OB claim.


----------



## trcyknny7 (Apr 17, 2008)

Most insurance carriers ask for the 24 or 25 mod if the visit is unrelated to the pregnancy in anyway and she has called to schedule this appointment over and abover her planned antepartum care(ie, cold or sprained ankle, etc). If however the physician treated a problem she presented with at the time of her scheduled OB antepartum visit and the antepartum care was the main reason for her visit, it should not be billed seperately. As to documentation, check with the carriers you work with the most. Generally they are happy to provide physicians with copies of the reimbursement policies they apply to the claim.


----------

